# F7 Bluescreen beim Spielen



## Soap (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

mich plagen seit einigen Wochen 0x0000007f Bluescreens beim Zocken unter Windows 7 64 Bit - vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen 

Es ist immer der selbe Bluescreen (siehe unten). Das Problem tritt nur beim Zocken auf. Gefühlt immer dann wenn irgendwas "neues" im spiel passiert, das ggf. geladen werden muss: Abspielen der Siegesmelodie oder Start einer AC-130 in Modern Warfare 2, Start einer Zwischensequenz in Mass Effect, Server-Beitreten in Team Fortress 2, etc.

Laut Microsoft bekommt man diesen speziellen Bluescreen dann zu sehen, wenn "während eines Aufrufs an den Handler für einen vorherigen  Ausnahmefehler ein weiterer Ausnahmefehler auftritt. Normalerweise  können zwei Ausnahmefehler seriell verarbeitet werden. Es gibt jedoch  diverse Ausnahmefehler, die nicht seriell verarbeitet werden können. In  dieser Situation meldet der Prozessor einen Doppelfehler. Die beiden  Hauptursachen sind Hardwareprobleme und Kernelstapelüberläufe.  Hardwareprobleme stehen in der Regel im Zusammenhang mit der CPU, dem  RAM-Speicher oder dem Bus. Kernelstapelüberläufe werden fast immer durch  fehlerhafte Kernelmodustreiber verursacht." (Quelle: Allgemeine Ursachen von STOP 0x0000007F-Fehlern)

Mein System (siehe unten) besteht ausschließlich aus im Januar gekauften Komponenten, was das ganze natürlich noch ärgerlicher macht. Ich hatte Ende Januar den ersten Bluescreen, seit dem wurden es langsam aber sicher immer mehr... inzwischen sehe ich jeden Tag einen.

Die Temperaturen sind soweit ich das beurteilen kann alle im grünen Bereich: Meine CPU bleibt selbst unter Volllast (Prime95) bei unter 50° C. Das selbe gilt für meine Graka beim Zocken bzw. im Test mit Sisoft Sandra. Das einzige was mir da merkwürdig erscheint ist der I/O Hub des Mainboards (wo ich ehrlich gesagt aber nciht wirklich weiß wofür der da ist)... dessen Temperatur liegt bei konstanten 62-63° C - egal was ich mache.

Ich habe meinen Ram 8h lang mit Memtest86+ getestet: 0 Fehler

Die HDDs Habe ich mit Samsungs Hutil tool inkl. Surface Check getestet. Sind angeblich auch ok.

Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? 

Oder ein Tool mit dem ich CPU/GPU testen kann?



Der Bluescreen:
*****************************************************
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    7f
  BCP1:    0000000000000008
  BCP2:    0000000080050033
  BCP3:    00000000000006F8
  BCP4:    FFFFF80002A848B6
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\012410-14937-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Alexander\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-26265-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Mein System:
*****************************************************
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
Board: MSI X58 Pro-E
CPU: Intel Core i7-920
Graka: Asus EN9800 GT (1GB) [Treiber: 196.21]
RAM: Kingston Valueram 6GB Triple-KIT DDR3 PC1066 CL7
HDD: 2x Samsung HD502HJ (2x 500GB) im Raid 0
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro 600 Watt


----------



## bingo88 (18. Februar 2010)

Hast du irgendetwas übertaktet? Scheint laut PC Welt nen HW Problem zu sein (genau genommen: Diese Doppelfehlergeschichte wird durch die CPU in Hardware ausgelöst).

Zu den Temps: Die Anzeige des I/O-Hub Dingens muss nicht zwangsläufig stimmen, habe auch so ein paar komische Sensorwerte. Wer misst, misst Mist


----------



## BigBubby (19. Februar 2010)

Das kann eine ganze Reihe an Ursachen haben:

1) Übertaktung
2) Ram Timings falsch eingestellt, zu wenig volt für ram
3) Ram defekt (hast du Memtest in Windows betrieben? Fehler kann in dem Bereich liegen, den Windows gerade noch blockiert)
4) sehr unwahrscheinlich, der CPU hat einen Schlag weg
5) Festplatten können fehler haben, mal scandisk (auch eher unwahrscheinlich)
6) NT immer wenn was neues geladen wird, treten spannungsspitzen auf, es kann sein, dass das NT diese nicht "mag" und dadurch fehler entstehen. Die können sich in so ziemlich allen ausprägen.

Edit 7) Teste auch mal ältere Grakatreiber. Viele haben mit aktuellen seltsame Probleme
8) Stell mal Stromsparmethoden und Turbomodus aus, vielleicht hat er Probleme, da er an solchen stellen umstellt.


----------



## HCN (19. Februar 2010)

Den Fehler hatte ich auch ein paar mal aber nur dann wenn ich versucht habe während des Prime95 Torture Tests noch UTIII oder sonst was intensives zu zocken.

Das ging dann 30 sekunden lang gut und dann kam der Fehler.

Ansonsten ist mein Sys min 24 Stunden Prime95 stabil....


----------



## Soap (19. Februar 2010)

Nabend,

also erstmal vielen dank euch drei 

Ich habe noch mal ein wenig ausprobiert,



BigBubby schrieb:


> 1) Übertaktung


Kommt nicht in Frage, da nichts übertaktet.



BigBubby schrieb:


> 2) Ram Timings falsch eingestellt, zu wenig volt für ram


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist da alles in Ordnung. Laut CPU-Z stimmen die Werte (Frequenz: 534,7MHz; 7,0/7/7) mit den Herstellerangaben überein (allein aus tRFC bzw. tRC kann ich mir da keinen Reim machen... muss ich die groß beachten?)



BigBubby schrieb:


> 3) Ram defekt (hast du Memtest in Windows betrieben? Fehler kann in dem Bereich liegen, den Windows gerade noch blockiert)


Da ich Memtest von CD gestartet habe sollte es auch daran nicht liegen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> 4) sehr unwahrscheinlich, der CPU hat einen Schlag weg


Da kommt auch schon meine nächste Frage: Wie kann ich die CPU zuverlässig testen? Ganze Nacht Prime95 und wenn der Rechner nicht abschmiert ist alles OK? Wenn ja welchen der Test schlagt ihr vor?



BigBubby schrieb:


> 5) Festplatten können fehler haben, mal scandisk (auch eher unwahrscheinlich)


Habs grad nochmal gemacht da ich bisher nur chkdsk im laufenden Betrieb probiert hatte, ergab aber ebenfalls keine Probleme.



BigBubby schrieb:


> 6) NT immer wenn was neues geladen wird, treten spannungsspitzen auf, es kann sein, dass das NT diese nicht "mag" und dadurch fehler entstehen. Die können sich in so ziemlich allen ausprägen.


Wie überprüfe ich das? Gibts da Tools oder muss ich irgendwo ein Messgerät zwischenklemmen?



BigBubby schrieb:


> Edit 7) Teste auch mal ältere Grakatreiber. Viele haben mit aktuellen seltsame Probleme


Hab den Treiber erst auf die neuste Version aktualisiert nachdem die Probleme auftraten. Hatte seit dem schon mehrere Versionen drauf, immer für jew. ein paar Tage. Da ich die Bluescreens nicht sicher reproduzieren kann (hab nach meinem Post gestern noch ne Runde gezockt, nix passiert... das ist ziemlich unvorhersehbar, passiert aber trotzdem immer wieder), werde ich das wohl erst nochmal angehen, nachdem ich die anderen möglichen Ursachen überprüft habe.



BigBubby schrieb:


> 8) Stell mal Stromsparmethoden und Turbomodus aus, vielleicht hat er Probleme, da er an solchen stellen umstellt.


*letzten Punkt übersehen hab* Muss ich mal gucken... kann es eigentlich an meiner 2. bzw. 3. Platte liegen die Windows von Zeit zu Zeit aus dem Ruhezustand weckt? Kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen aber wer weiß.

Danke,
Soap


----------



## BigBubby (19. Februar 2010)

zu8 sollte eigentlich nicht der Fall sein.
zu 6 das kann man nicht wirklich überprüfen. Einzige möglichkeit ist, anderes NT anschließen und gucken ob es da auch zutrifft
zu 4, das kann man auch nicht wirklich testen. Ausbauen und mal schauen ob alle Pins in ordnung sind, aber sonst kann man das nicht sagen. Es hat aber immer eher das mobo als der prozessor einen schlag weg.

Was du noch amchen kannst ist Fumark um zu sehen ob es die Graka vielleicht macht und wenn das nicht dann prime95 und einmal sehr auf prozi einmal sehr auf ram, wenn beides keine fehler mach den auf den mittleren Test und zusätzlich Fumark an.


----------



## Soap (19. Februar 2010)

Gut dann werd ich die Nacht über erstmal Stress-Test machen.

Mal schaun was passiert.


----------

